# Anyone in the Southern Hemisphere?



## SillyPrinny (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking to do some fishing for sharks, mind if I can visit someone in the South side? I'm Northern Hemisphere if you would like to fish in my town afterwards.


----------



## SillyPrinny (Mar 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey im in the Southern Hemisphere (in NZ) feel free to come fish! Although Ive only found 1 shark so idk how lucky you'll get... dodo code is 0F4D6 if you decide to come


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Hey im in the Southern Hemisphere (in NZ) feel free to come fish! Although Ive only found 1 shark so idk how lucky you'll get... dodo code is 0F4D6 if you decide to come



I'd be up for visiting if the offer still stands?


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 24, 2020)

Markiemania95 said:


> I'd be up for visiting if the offer still stands?



for sure! dodo code is J8102 if you want to come now!


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 24, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> for sure! dodo code is J8102 if you want to come now!



I tried typing it, but Orville isn't finding anything unfortunately


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 24, 2020)

can I join you guys? Got the same nothing there from Orville.


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 25, 2020)

TastySmoke said:


> can I join you guys? Got the same nothing there from Orville.





Markiemania95 said:


> I tried typing it, but Orville isn't finding anything unfortunately



Hey sorry guys I ran out to do something, new code is 99GQ6


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

on my way. do you have the nin switch ap for voice?


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Hey sorry guys I ran out to do something, new code is 99GQ6



Is it alright if I jump in too?


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd like to come too if you're still open! c:


----------



## RoseNitemare (Mar 25, 2020)

may i also come? looking to get sharks if i can!


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

So many new bugs and fish... I think so! We're having a great time.


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 25, 2020)

Everyone is welcome!


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

Globes you rock! Got 15 new things for my museum. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

oof communication error. if you still wanna come visit my island, PM me!


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 25, 2020)

TastySmoke said:


> Globes you rock! Got 15 new things for my museum. Thank you!!!!!



Its no problem! hope the DC didnt make you lose anything


----------



## Tianna (Mar 25, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Its no problem! hope the DC didnt make you lose anything



Hi there! May I please try to visit? I say try because my connection is shaky and I'm not sure if it'll let me successfully visit as I've not been able to visit people's islands. I tried entering your code but it seems to be taken down?


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

Got to keep everything - just reset back a few minutes.

If you open back up I'd hop back over. Looks like lots of people want to visit you!


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tianna said:


> Hi there! May I please try to visit? I say try because my connection is shaky and I'm not sure if it'll let me successfully visit as I've not been able to visit people's islands. I tried entering your code but it seems to be taken down?



Of course, we disconnected so ive set up a new code. its 45PXV, feel free to join everyone!


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome! The night is young! If Tiana doesn't break us XD. Flight screen of death then fail...


----------



## Tianna (Mar 25, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Of course, we disconnected so ive set up a new code. its 45PXV, feel free to join everyone!



I'm sorry for the inconvenience... Dang. I really need to get my Internet fixed. This is really not fun to deal with. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TastySmoke said:


> Awesome! The night is young! If Tiana doesn't break us XD. Flight screen of death then fail...



Ya, I'm really sorry...


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Aw, I just rejoined too lol


----------



## TastySmoke (Mar 25, 2020)

Tianna said:


> I'm sorry for the inconvenience... Dang. I really need to get my Internet fixed. This is really not fun to deal with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All good Tiana we wanted you to join us. Maybe try again later.


----------



## karleraven (Mar 25, 2020)

Mind if i jump in?


----------



## SillyPrinny (Mar 25, 2020)

D'aww shoot I was asleep.


----------

